# UK Registered Solicitors in UAE



## philyand (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all, I need some signatures witnessed/approved by a UK registered solicitor and trying to avoid a flight back to the UK just to sign a piece of paper (seems daft in this day and age!)

If anyone knows of any solicitors, firms or individuals, here in Dubai who hold UK Registration then please do feel free to PM me with the details. Had a google and can't find what I need so thought I would try here!

thanks 
Phil.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The Law Society

then search for a solicitor

loads and loads of British law firms in Dubai mostly stuffed full of English qualified solicitors


----------

